# Megaray from Kimbos world



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

Hey guys

ordered a 60watt eb megaray from kimbos reptile world and still eagerley awaiting delivery. have been waiting like a week or so now and keen to get it asap.
Kimbos are having a bit of a drama at the moment with their stock of external ballasts coming from the factory. (factory need to pull their finger out i say!! :whip
anyone else waiting on their order/s?????


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I got my first ever megaray (or pair of, they were doing an offer) from the shop in U.S. Was going to get another one a couple months back from the UK shop - but never got a reply ... ended up buying a Powersun, but I did like the megarays.


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

its sooo annoying! i need one asap really and waited like a week so far now


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

you think you've been waiting long?


11/21/2009	Pending 
11/23/2009	Processing 
12/16/2009	Processing	Out of stock - order to follow shortly.
Regards Donna
01/14/2010	Processing	We are very sorry for the delay on your order - we are still waiting for item to come into stock - we will dispatch shortly - regards Donna.


the factory is taking the piss man im considering cancelling tbh but i want the bulb:bash:


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

ok, maybe i've no been waiting as long but im like a child when it comes to waiting for stuff ive ordered lol!
i would cancel and go for a power sun but want the mega ray for the external ballast and the quality of the bulb!!

i wish the factory would hurry the ***k up!!


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

When I got mine direct from the US it took forever too so think it's their end. I was considering canceling too - if I remember right it took about 3 months to arrive!! I'd tried sending them emails (no reply - EVER!) finally I phoned up and spoke to someone who told me there was a delay. It's not right that they should be advertising them when they can't even get them. I like the megarays but the powersun seems to be doing the job too.


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

thanks for the info. i will bear that in mind.

kimbos :whip::whip::whip::whip::whip: sort them yanks out!


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a megaray and a solar glo (both combined bulbs) on two different enclosures and to be honest there is no difference at all apart from the fact that mega ray is £20 more expensive and has caused me more problems.

Plus mega ray has caused me various problems with me emailing back and fourth with Darren @ KR and finally getting it sorted, for example the bulb not fitting, bulb randomly powering off and on, melting the ceramic holder etc.

If it was imy choice then I would have two solar glo combined bulbs but dont want the £50 mega ray to go to waste.


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

yeah however for me the 120 watt megaray is too hot for my viv. thats why i wanted the 60watt externally ballasted one....solar glow dont do this unfortunately..


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, 

We have been dogged with problems on the ballasts, a long problem that has been drawn out for nearly a year now. 

We have gone through Varoius QC issues, and we feel now that we have found a company that can produce a consistant high quality ballast, which means we can now control our stocks much better. 

I am having enough Ballasts to get me out of trouble shipped over plus i am e-mail the factory DAILY for up dates on my order. 

If anyone has more urgent issues, ie they are awaiting delivery of the 60w and need UV urgently i will lend you a Self Ballasted bulb until the kits can be delivered. 

Just let me know, most important that your animals get UV

Darren
[email protected]


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

hey guys

just got off the phone to Darren ref the obvious delays on the ballast issues. He as stated above is being more than helpful with reptiles requiring uv asap, on way to me is a 120w self ballasted which will solve the problems im having atm until the 60w eb ballasts arrive. i can honestly say i feel sorry for the trouble Kimbosreptileworld is having and it seems they are doing everything they can to solve this delay disaster and i stand corrected, its not the yanks at fault but the factory in China! my bad 

Darren and Kimbosreptileworld = :no1:

kind regards

p.s.
anyone else who has any issues waiting on their eb kit order and are in urgent need of a megaray to sort them out, Darren has said to contact him asap to borrow a 120w sb bulb. whether it be via email, or phone he's been more than helpful.


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

damn i had to by an arcadia because my tube was getting old :devil: 
wish you had said it before:lol2:

but in all fairness thats a very generous thing to do :no1:


do you have any estimates for when they will be ready?


----------



## gmorris194 (Oct 20, 2008)

Do they have the 120 SB in stock then?


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

yes mate indeed they do. they're not havin dramas with them just the external ballasted


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

i bought the exsact same bulb 60 watt e.b and although it looked great, i noticed after 4 weeks the bulb was flicking off and on randomly, it looked off like it was blown but would flick on for a second and off again...i couldnt understand this as i was so carefull with it.., i rang darren and he assured me they would replace it as the bulb came with warrente for 6 months, he said it would be returned by the end of the week once it had been received and i sent it special next day delivery and 3 weeks later im still waiting, my partner rang them the other day as i could very raley get through after quite a few attempts without getting through to anyone, and weather thats through my work times being odd or them being very busy i dont know, well anyway...finaly it was discoverd that darren is having to test every single bulb now as the glass on the bulb was letting through to much u.v out which was dangerous for the animals, so he said he has now tested my bulb and is sending a replacement bulb out as it was faulty but with the origonal ballast which is fine and great...maybe this is also a delay?? wish i had known this before tho as i had to buy an arcadia uv as a temp measure..36 quid down the drain...scary thought about the u.v thing tho !!!!.:gasp:


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

anyone know anything else about this?

as i was sent a mesage saying that they would have them in 2-3 weeks at the end of last month was just wondering if there had been any news recently


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

hey guys

ive been in tuch with Darren alot as im currently borrowing a 120 watt sb from him. he's been very helpful and has done as much as he can to help out/speed things up. ive probably been a pain with all the calls but just eager to get my bulb set.
the long delay has been getting the balasts over from the factory in china but they have at last arrived and have just under gone a rewiring maybe to uk standards or something but ive been assured that the kits will be sent out this week so hopefully we should see some possitive comments on here soon of recieved kits  woop!! i cant wait to try out mine as the 120 has been amazing and ive seen a huge difference in lex. he head bobs alot now, blackens his beard and generally has alot more active lifestyle


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice,

It would be good to get a couple of pics up to show the difference (if any) between the two bulbs. : victory:

Jay


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

mines on it way!!!:2thumb:


will keep an eye on charlies behaviour see if theres any change


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

recieved it today put it on to 'burn in' a few minutes ago


speaking of burning there is a burning smell coming from it is that normal(my holder is rated to 150w so i doubt its that)


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

60watt eb arrived a few days ago and has been amazing just like the "on loan" sb 120watt! lex is so different and alot more active now! i cant stress enough that these bulbs do make a hell of a difference and the customer service is second to none! nice one Darren!! :no1:

as for the difference between the 120w sb and 60w eb..you dont get the orange glow as you would with the 120 as the tungsten filament is external so a more whiter glow from the bulb is seen. (greeny colour if u put your hand underneath) the eb bulb takes like 5-10 mins to reach full brightness and definately doesnt produce alot of heat as that of the sb bulbs!
fantastic quality and fantastic service!!


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Have to say guys.. i had a problem with a megaray last year.. Darren was nothing short of brilliant and bent over backwards to get it sorted. Its great to hear that there are still people out there who really do care that our animals have the right heating and UV... WTG Darren, hope they get their deliveries sorted soon x


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

i was just wondering if this applies to us :
Welcome To ReptileUV - Mega-Ray® UVB lamps for reptile lighting worldwide

im on about the urgent message concerning the bulb

and yes the bulbs do give out a very white/green glow 

ive gotta get an new blub holder tho cos my blub sticks out the end lol


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

as for the urgent msg. no, Darren at kimbos seems to know his stuff well and there has been no mention of this so far. i believe that was a previous faulty batch and now has been rectified. any problems id suggest contacting Darren @ kimbos reptile world and im sure he'll be more than happy to help.
dnt need a new reflector just because its poking out the end. doesnt make a difference mate.


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

dan.hobley said:


> as for the urgent msg. no, Darren at kimbos seems to know his stuff well and there has been no mention of this so far. i believe that was a previous faulty batch and now has been rectified. any problems id suggest contacting Darren @ kimbos reptile world and im sure he'll be more than happy to help.
> dnt need a new reflector just because its poking out the end. doesnt make a difference mate.


mines sitting on mesh i forgot to mention lol


----------

